# Bears and Honeybees



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

They don't mix. Two weeks after checking this yard and setting up the fence, Mr Bruin paid the Bedard Yard a visit. Not much left...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbghLx-yh44


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What a mess. At least it looks like there are some boxes which are still usable.


----------



## naturaledge (Apr 27, 2011)

That sucks


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

That's depressing. I have done a lot of research on bear fencing. And the recommended guide lines is at least on joule preferable two. Low impedance charger, rotate between hot and ground on the strands, Preferably aluminum wire more conductivity and chicken wire around the bottom connected to the ground if possible. They Say if don't don't do that you are pretty much just pissing the bear off. I have never had that problem and hope I don't! The equiptment isn't mine but it breaks my heart.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! inch:


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh man; really sorry MP. 
I was wondering if a motion detecting alarm and light would be easier to use and maybe more productive than a fence. It seems I have heard so much about bear fences not working very well. I know the damage bears can do as I moved here from Alaska. They were always getting into things. 

Dogs barking, sharp loud noises, and human voices yelling seemed to affect them. If someone found a way to make battery operated, solar charged, motion detecting, recordable noise machines; with a built in flame thrower, siren, and flashing strobe lights. Beeks just might by them.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I feel your pain. Actually I'm pretty familiar with more than one of those sickening sights. Once that bear or bears know that yard is there, all you can do is load them up and take them out.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's no good.

I'm not going to be one of those guys that checks regulations for out of state hunters, airfare and calendar then jumps on this as an opportunity to ask to be invited for a bear hunt while offering to bring his responsible son to also remove a bear and if successful give you the offenders head prepared for display by www.legacyskull.com . Nope not my style.
I would of course say yes if you offered.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I live in bear country. And am a very avid beekeeper, Your 3 wire fence will not due. In many instances the fur on a bear is dense enough that if they can get their heads in past their ears they are in . the bare minimum is 4 wires and 5 is better, strung tightly no more than 10 inches apart. With 3 of the 5 being hot and two ground wires configured so that they go down the pole hot, ground, hot, ground, hot. I consider that to be the minimum. And prefer welded hog panels I place 2’ water pile over the T post to insulate the panels from ground. I then clamp the panels to the post with muffler clamps. I use solar chargers with built in battery back up. In some areas I have had to erect stockade fences within the electric fence. If bear learn to associate bee hives with a free meal. they will work at getting to them. The very best method is to erect stands by your apiaries and wait for hunting season. Here the fish and wildlife do not consider bee yards as baiting Good luck I feel for you…


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Shooting the bears only works if you are there to post a 24/7 watch.

After my electric fence failed I went with a more extreme defense:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?267627-Anti-bear-bee-fortress-nearly-completed


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

I've seen bears beat the truck that hauled them back from what seemed like 50 miles. (may have been 25 as the crow flies) I don't think you can haul them far enough.

Now if you mean "Rambo style" take them out.......


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow. So sorry to see this. After three weeks with my bees I can only imagine the work associated with a yard this big. I just hope my fence and driveway alarm system is good enough to help me eliminate my problem before it turns into a mess like this! So sad.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Aerindel said:


> Shooting the bears only works if you are there to post a 24/7 watch.
> 
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?267627-Anti-bear-bee-fortress-nearly-completed


True. But after you shoot them dead they rarely come back!

Sweet outpost! by the way


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I suspect for commercial beeks elaborate tactics are out of the question, even shooting them is not worth the time that could be spent in more productive work. If I were commercial I would note the location of the outyard and not return until there was a good likelihood that the bear had died of old age or been shot. What is that? 5 years, 10 years in an average hunting zone.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Really sorry to see that Mike. What a mess! It looks like, it, or they, spent quite a bit of time there. 

Last weekend I rescued what was left of only one hive that a bear tore up. Fair number of bees but no visible queen. No one had been into the hive in about 5 years. It was so propolized that all three boxes were still stuck together after rolling 25 yards downhill. All the frames in the upper and lower box were torn out.


----------



## Jennings (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Mike. Sorry to see all that damage. Did you contact the game warden? Technically the state is liable for damage that their bear caused. They are supposed to pay for damages, although I have never managed to get a check out of them. 
Last year they were urging hunters to shoot more bears because the population in Vt. is the largest ever documented. This year they are charging $5 for a bear tag, that has always been free? Talk about shoot yourself in the foot. Good Luck


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone try plywood with nails sticking up to puncture his feet. Might make him mad enough to not come back or just more diligent.

Tower solution looks great. But, not practical for 32 hives and not forklift able to move the palatalized hives.


----------



## butterprint (May 29, 2013)

Oh wow. That's just total devastating destruction. I feel so bad for this beekeeper!

This is, however, one thing I can be thankful for as an urban beekeeper. It's been hard to find the positives at times of trying to keep bees in the city...but at least I don't need to worry about bears!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Mike, Sad to see so much destruction. I've lost a hive or two to bears, but that is really heartbreaking.


----------

